
The Chrome Distortion: how Chrome negatively alters our expectations - bobajeff
https://blog.runspired.com/2016/03/25/the-chrome-distortion-chrome-alters-our-expectations-in-highly-negative-ways/
======
wanda
That's great, lots of big talk and little evidence.

Since I've used JS apps in mobile Chrome on a mediocre Android device and it
didn't prove unusable, I have to wonder whether this article includes some
hyperbole.

IE8 and Opera are better than desktop Chrome according to this article. The
former still clings to attachEvent and cannot handle SVG without a hefty
polyfill, and the latter is a fork of Chrome, so its higher rating seems
nonsensical.

Of course, these statements wouldn't be quite so nonsensical if they were
quantified.

Chrome has problems that need to be worked out. You would have to be a bit of
a crazed Apple supporter to get the browsers on the table and rate them in
this playground way, all but glossing over Apple's problems.

